# Surrogacy Discussion on BBC 2 The Victoria Derbyshire Show



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There is a discussion about the laws surrounding surrogacy on the BBC2's Victoria Derbyshire Show at 9.15am today, Friday 4th March 2016. It will also be available on-line on the iplayer.

Xxx


----------

